# [Zoneminder] Problème de compilation

## SiOu

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai un problème de compilation sur le package de zoneminder, quelque soit sa version.

Plutot qu'un grand discourt voici le problème :

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-misc/zoneminder-1.23.3
> 
>  * ZoneMinder-1.23.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...              [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking ebuild checksums  ...                                     [ ok ]
> ...

 

Une copie du build.log :

 *Quote:*   

> checking for perl module Date::Manip... ok
> 
> checking for perl module LWP::UserAgent... no
> 
> configure: error: zm requires LWP::UserAgent
> ...

 

Un petit emerge --info si cela peut aider :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.29-gentoo-r6 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6300_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1
> ...

 

J'ai bien evidemment essayer de re-emerge les packages concernant LWP , mais sans succé, voici les paquets que j'ai d'installé sur ma machine :

 *Quote:*   

> Patriick patriick # eix -I LWP
> 
> [I] dev-perl/LWP-Authen-Wsse
> 
>      Available versions:  (~)0.05
> ...

 

J'arrive pas à cerner ce probleme de lwp :/

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Essaie de réinstaller libwww-perl :

```

# emerge --oneshot libwww-perl

```

----------

